

Scribd is another Loopt - MenaMena123

I have wondered about these companies and always thought they were hyped up, but at the end of the day...are they really that good? I don't think soooo :) YC companies seem cool at the start, but are they really doing anything, besides looking cool? It seems the same type of companies and same type of founders are in YC, not to say many won't continue to be successful, but if I was in the room at the YC office with everyone, the only thing in common would be technology, but it lacks diversity in many ways...many will argue that one and say they have people from all kinds of places, but really same old Ivy league, computer or engineering degrees, started or finished. Got jobs at big names etc etc etc. Boring!!! :) Thats why you see the same style of companies and no big winners cause its only selected by a few people, that probably look for the same traits of people. Is YC a bunch of Paul Grahams? lol
======
itsprofitbaron
You say that in YC you " _see the same style of companies and no big winners
cause its only selected by a few people_ " and that they " _probably look for
the same traits of people_ "

As well as these points, I will also be addressing some of your earlier points
including the fact that you _claim_ YC lacks diversity.

First of all regarding Ivy league schools, computing/engineering degrees and
the fact it lacks diversity proves that you are not aware of Y Combinator or
its investments. Y Combinator have funded people from 17 years of age upwards
and have funded people from the likes of Spain, Netherlands, England, Canada,
India and teams with mixed nationalities etc. The founders come from different
backgrounds and schools including both Ivy Leagues and State schools. Y
Combinator have also funded MBA's who have taught themselves to code.

Secondly, now we have addressed the parts regarding schools and diversity we
will cover " _probably look for the same traits of people_ " well they do. Y
Combinator look for founders who are relentlessly resourceful[1] I'd advise
you to read the essay by PG linked below so you can see what YC actually looks
for.

Now regarding, " _see the same style of companies and no big winners cause its
only selected by a few people_ " I think you are also completely wrong here as
well. For instance, you are forgetting that YC's investment is around ~$17k
for around 6% of the companies they invest in and this is extremely important
when considering some of the exits they have already had, and will have in the
future.

By exits they've already had, I'm referring to the likes of:

Heroku which was acquired by Salesforce for $212M which gave Y Combinator a
400x return! [2] WooFu to SurveyMonkey for $35M CloudKick was acquired for
$30-50M by Rackspace BackType for $50M by Twitter 280 North (Motorola, $20
million) Omnisio (YouTube, $15 million) Reddit (Conde Naste, $12 million)
AppJet (Google, $10 million) Rapportive by LinkedIn for $15M Project Wedding
for $4M Movity by Truila for $15M AdGrok - Twitter $8M

Even as recent as today, Posterous just sold to Twitter!

To be honest I could go on for a while, there has been a lot of acquistions in
the several million range for YC Companies and this is excluding other
companies which haven't had an exit.

For instance; AirBnB, DropBox, Stripe, SongKick, Bump, Disqus, Webly, Wepay,
Justin.tv, Heyzap, rethinkdb, DailyBooth, wakemate, carwoo, 1000memories,
Hipmunk, GoCardless

Again I could go on here but these companies are all different and are
becoming huge companies in their own right.

Sure, Y Combinator might look for a particular type of founder/founders but to
say they're all the same and aren't successful is completely wrong.

[1] <http://paulgraham.com/relres.html> [2]
[http://www.businessinsider.com/y-combinator-exits-heroku-
mov...](http://www.businessinsider.com/y-combinator-exits-heroku-movity-
etacts-2010-12)

~~~
MenaMena123
Buddy, you just described all these companies that were aquired, many are
hyped and dont last sometimes thats the only option or move forward. Loopt was
aquired doesnt mean it was a success. Look at the details, if a company gets
aquired for 20 mil, but needs to pay the vcs and staff and themselves alot of
times its a loss, not in every case. But yc hasnt had any facebooks or
googles, maybe later but I dont see it yet. And I never said they wouldnt have
success, many will, but I dont care if they get people from each continent,
they can still be the same style and type from what I see.

~~~
itsprofitbaron
I think you missed my point and sure companies fail every day but, Y
Combinator doesn't actually need a Facebook or a Google to succeed.

Sure, a $XX Billion IPO would be awesome for them but they're investing $17k
for 6% of the company at those levels, they can survive on small acquisitions
etc.

Plus, your point of if a company gets acquired for $20M then it still can
actually be considered a successful exit. You need to go and look how much
they have raised etc most of those I listed had raised only a couple of
million or less prior to acquisition.

Also I agreed with you regards to style and type they do look for a particular
type of founder (as I highlighted earlier) one that is relentlessly
resourceful <http://paulgraham.com/relres.html>

